# Pumpkin Masks



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

Who is selling these?


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

LostinTheDarkProductions said:


> Who is selling these?


this website has them http://www.halloweenasylum.com/


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Check this one out. I think it'd be cool for a Headless Horseman costume.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

DarkManDustin said:


> Check this one out. I think it'd be cool for a Headless Horseman costume.


Sorry. Forgot to post the blame link. http://reviews.partycity.com/2025/176284/pumpkin-mask-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Ive seen the first one in person. Its big and would need some padding if you want to wear it yourself. If you want it for a prop it doesnt matter. lol


What do you plan on using it for?

I collect pumpkin masks. There are some really nice ones out there. You just have to hunt. Here are ones that I have:


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Shadowbat said:


> Ive seen the first one in person. Its big and would need some padding if you want to wear it yourself. If you want it for a prop it doesnt matter. lol
> 
> 
> What do you plan on using it for?
> ...


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

DarkManDustin said:


> Check this one out. I think it'd be cool for a Headless Horseman costume.


that one would be preatty cool for a prop too. this one could be a headless horseman too.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Shadowbat said:


> Ive seen the first one in person. Its big and would need some padding if you want to wear it yourself. If you want it for a prop it doesnt matter. lol
> 
> 
> What do you plan on using it for?
> ...


Shadowbat: the second mask looks like Jack Skellington.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Kev730 said:


> Shadowbat said:
> 
> 
> > Ive seen the first one in person. Its big and would need some padding if you want to wear it yourself. If you want it for a prop it doesnt matter. lol
> ...


----------



## Finpecia (Apr 3, 2012)

*I appreciated*

Your comments are very appreciated


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

what kind of padding would you suggest? LIke foam or something?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah. You can get those smaller 12"X12" foam pads at JoAnne Fabrics, Hobby Lobby, or some other craft/fabric store. Just cut 3 square sections and put them inside. One by each temple and one on the back of the head. You can add or take out as needed. I use duct tape to attach mine.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Kev730 said:


> what kind of padding would you suggest? LIke foam or something?


You could also use Dish Sponges. I have had great luck using them on the larger masks.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

This reminds me of the really good-looking evil pumpkin mask I wish I would have bought at Walgreens last year. Ugh, i am still thinking about it, but at the time, i thought it was too expensive. Looking back, it wasn't that bad. Hope they carry it again this year.


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Shadowbat said:


> Yeah. You can get those smaller 12"X12" foam pads at JoAnne Fabrics, Hobby Lobby, or some other craft/fabric store. Just cut 3 square sections and put them inside. One by each temple and one on the back of the head. You can add or take out as needed. I use duct tape to attach mine.


does that seem to work? So it doesnt bounce around that much. and its still comforatble? Thats sounds like a preatty good idea.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh it works. Basically the foam is just "locking" it iplace around your head. Think the inside of a football helmet.


----------



## Kamagrafun (Apr 19, 2012)

*responses very*

I think that's right!


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

Composite Effects makes an insane pumpkin mask!


----------



## Xenixenik (May 25, 2012)

*oh its great*

thats Great thanks


----------

